# Atropos' Poeci pictures



## atropos (Jan 15, 2006)

*Atropos' Poeci and other species pictures*

Hello i'm Willem from Holland, a member since a few months.

Here are some pictures of the Poecilotheria
s i have

Poecilotheria regalis, from 1,5 years ago untill now, 1 of the 3 i have, also the biggest, same animal, 12 cm legspan , at this moment.
























































the only picture "upgraded" with photoshop

Now some pictures of 1 0f the 2 Poecilotheria ornata, a bit nervous :evil: 
































Now fresh photo's, made 2 days ago, 2 motnh's since the last photo's, 8 cm legspan at this moment:

















Not always the best quality, I hope you like them, soon i will also have 5 P. rufilata's. I will keep you updated

Greetings Willem


----------



## tarsier (Jan 15, 2006)

nices pokies, atropos.


----------



## Jack_F (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah cool pokies :drool: :clap: :worship:


----------



## MRL (Jan 16, 2006)

Great pictures. Ornata looks real cool. I want.


----------



## jaapiii (Jan 16, 2006)

kewl pics


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 16, 2006)

Kool Pics ! Nice Looking pokies you got there ! 
:clap:


----------



## atropos (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks, they're my favourite species, more and more coming


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 16, 2006)

Beautiful pokies and great pics!


----------



## Alissa (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't wait until my p. regalis is that big.

Your pokies are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jan 17, 2006)

Very good pictures!!! Good nick also that you have!!! A greek legend and a genus of a very powerfull plant. Atropa belladona!!!!:evil:


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great lookin ornata!


----------



## atropos (Jan 18, 2006)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Very good pictures!!! Good nick also that you have!!! A greek legend and a genus of a very powerfull plant. Atropa belladona!!!!:evil:


Also from the death's head hawk moth (the one from silence of the lambs), Acherontia atropos (i'm also breeding this one), very nice and very big :evil:


----------



## atropos (Jan 18, 2006)

Made some new pictures of my B. vagans who just molted


----------



## smof (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice photos. Your P. ornata is beautiful!


----------



## atropos (Jan 25, 2006)

Some new and old pictures, also some of my other animals. Hope you don't mind

My B. vagans which just molted












Leopard gecko's







Some of the young ones












My sugar gliders (flying marsupials)

Male







Female + young












The whole family












Death's head hawkmoth's (the ones from silence of the lambs (Acherontia atropos).

















Hope you like them

Cheers

Willem


----------



## smof (Jan 25, 2006)

That caterpillar looks awesome. And your sugar gliders are SO cute!


----------



## Ronj (Jan 25, 2006)

Very Nice Collection!  Nice Photo's!  Must be full time job with upkeep.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## agentbsmithi (Jan 25, 2006)

do the sugar gliders bite much? how is their temperament? they look docile, but looks can be decieving


----------



## atropos (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine were very docile, they didn't bite very much.

It's not that much work to take care of all these animals, i have more animals, i don't have pictures of all of them


----------



## cloud711 (Jan 26, 2006)

nice collection of animals you got there. post some pics of the other pets you have.


----------



## atropos (Jan 26, 2006)

My Jerboa

















Chelorrhina polyphemus confluens







C. cranwelli







Trapdoor spider Gorgyrela spec "Silver" Tanzania












Idolomantis diabolica







Aularchis milliaris







Acherontia atropos


























'

Antherina suraka












That's it for now, i have a lot more animals, but no pictures of them yet


----------



## king7 (Jan 27, 2006)

very cool collection:clap: 

great pics of the pokies


----------



## Bearo (Jan 27, 2006)

very impresive


----------



## atropos (Jan 14, 2007)

Thought let's post some new photo's

Sling Poecilotheria miranda







Female Poecilotheria regalis







Female Poecilotheria ornata













Female Psalmopoeus irminia



















Sling Psalmopoeus cambridgei













Sling Heteroscodra maculata













Female Brachypelma vagans













Sling Cyclosternum fasciatum







Some other animals

Latrodectus geometricus







Tokeh, Gecko gekko, bad picture, but it's not very easy to get a nice photo.







Phasmids, Phyllium sp. Filipines, 2 colormorphs







Some bats I have seen in a cave in Limburg, Holland

Myotis mystacinus, whiskered bat,

























More to come.

My leaf katydids, Ancylecha fenestrata, failed to breed them only had females, and couldn't get any males.


















































Soon i will get short-tailed opossums, photo's will come.

Have a nice day

Willem


----------



## anderstd (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice, and wide ranging collection you have there.


----------



## atropos (Jan 14, 2007)

At the moment mostly spiders, but i've got lot's of different kind of animals, i keep what i like, and that ranges from stick insects to marsupials.

Short list of what i have at this moment:

0.2.1 P. regalis
0.1.1 P. ornata
0.0.1 P. miranda
0.0.2 P. rufilata
0.0.2 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.3 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.1.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.3 Psalmpoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.10 Selenocosmia dichromata (soon)
0.1.0 L. geometricus
0.0.1 Gorgyrella sp. Tanzania "Silver" (Trapdoor)

Mantids
3.4.0 Phyllocrania paradoxa

1.1.0 Gecko gekko, tokehs
0.2.0 Leopard gecko's

0.0.? Graphiurus murinus, african pigmy dormice
0.1.0 Jaculus jaculus, jerboa
1.1.0 Monodelphis domestica, will get them sonn, short-tailed opossums

And together with my father, he takes care of them, about 10 species of leaf/stick insects.

Always searching for new things


----------



## Natemass (Jan 14, 2007)

nice pics and animals those mantids are crazy looking


----------



## atropos (Jul 10, 2007)

Made some pictures with Apophis/Sietse of my animals

P. miranda



















P. ornata juvenile female







Adult female














P. rufilata juv













P. cambridgei













My adult female irminia

























movie clip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdHkI8s3u4s

Trapdoor, Gorgyrella sp. Tanzania "Silver"

























And now a picture of a non-arachnid

My Ceratophrys cornuta







That's it for now


----------

